
Cross-side scripting vulnerability in gitweb - wallunit
http://www.no-ack.org/2010/12/cross-side-scripting-vulnerability-in.html?sms_ss=hackernews&at_xt=4d088f03c22429cc%2C0
======
DupDetector
In case you stumble across this submission, it's been duplicated here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2017000>

That one has got some comments, although not many yet.

